# Naruto 418 Spoiler Thread



## Vandal Savage (Sep 22, 2008)

*Do not post Babelfish translations.
Predictions and Discussion go in the
Chapter 418 Prediction Thread.

Locked until Wednesday.  Even when it's unlocked, don't just post anything. If you don't have a decent sense that the spoiler is true, post it in the predictions thread.*



Killua said:


> *People are not, under any circumstances, to post any non-spoiler related posts in the Spoilers thread, which includes comments and opinions about a spoiler posted, real or fake. If you think a spoiler's real and need to let the entire world know about it, great, just don't do it in here. Do it in the Prediction Thread. Think a spoiler's fake and want to let it known? Make it in the Prediction Thread. It's that simple.
> 
> But simple's still too complicated for some of the folks around here, so we've had to become stricter here in recent times. So people who ignore these simple rules will get banned, if nothing more for sheer ignorance and utter stupidity. Got a comment or opinion, talk about it in the Predictions Thread.*
> -FitzChivalry and co-signed by the Library slaves moderators​
> ...


----------



## vered (Sep 24, 2008)

*Verification: Confirmed*


*Spoiler*: _Spoiler Images_ 













Spoiler text

t]とりあえずナルト油無しで仙人モードになることが出来た
フカサク(蛙かはしとらんが目のクマはある……自来也ちゃんより才能あるかもしれんの)
そんで次は仙人モードでの実践練習をするらしい

夜

ナルト「これじゃだめだ……」どうやら夜フカサクに内緒で一人で練習してるらしい

場面は変わり木の葉

シズネが死体の解体したり暁の捕まえた奴に尋問したり(頭にフィルターみたいのがあって失敗らしい)してる

木の葉外(?)
忍者の死体が一体

次のコマにはもっと忍者の死体




ペイン木ノ葉に到着

下手な文で毎回すんません


----------



## vered (Sep 24, 2008)

*translation from MH:*

とりあえずナルト油無しで仙人モードになることが出来た 
Naruto can go into Sennin-mode now without the oil.

フカサク(蛙かはしとらんが目のクマはある……自来也ちゃんより才能あるかもしれんの) 
そんで次は仙人モードでの実践練習をするらしい 
Fukasaku: For those with the power of the toads, if they don't wash their eyes, they'll develop swollen eyes... Naruto may have greater talent (with natural energy) than Jiraiya. It looks like putting Sennin-mode into practice is next.

夜 (Night)

ナルト「これじゃだめだ……」どうやら夜フカサクに内緒で一人で練習してるらしい 
Naruto: "This is no good." By some means during the night he practices in secret without the guidance of Fukasaku 

場面は変わり木の葉 (Scene changes to Konoha)


シズネが死体の解体したり暁の捕まえた奴に尋問したり(頭にフィルターみたいのがあって失敗らしい)してる 
Shizune dissects the Pain corpse and interrogates one of the captured Akatsuki (I can't tell who this would be without the pictures but guessing it's one of the lowbie nins Jiraiya captured before Konan-Pain showdown) but Shizune is unsuccessful at finding anything important.

木の葉外(?) Outside of Konoha (Spoiler Question Mark)
忍者の死体が一体 The dead bodies of ninjas have been gathered together

次のコマにはもっと忍者の死体 The next page shows more and more dead ninja. 

ペイン木ノ葉に到着 Pain has arrived at Konoha (after a prolonged vacation).


----------



## vered (Sep 24, 2008)

*more translations:*



> Verification: Confirmed
> Credits: deadberry
> Source: Ona @ 2ch
> 
> ...


----------



## Pocketmofo (Sep 24, 2008)

Here's a quick translation to clear up the one from MH:

とりあえずナルト油無しで仙人モードになることが出来た
*So Naruto has gotten to the point where he can go into Sennin mode without the oil

フカサク(蛙かはしとらんが目のクマはある……自来也ちゃんより才能あるかもしれんの)
Fukusaku (thinking): “He hasn't transformed into a frog but he does have the rings around his eyes…he might have even more talent than Jiraiya-chan…”

そんで次は仙人モードでの実践練習をするらしい
*So next they will go into Sennin Mode training

夜
*That night

ナルト「これじゃだめだ……」どうやら夜フカサクに内緒で一人で練習してるらしい
Naruto: “At this rate it’ll be no good…” *So Naruto trains at night (while of course keeping his nightly training a secret from Fukusaku)

場面は変わり木の葉
*Scene changes to Konoha

シズネが死体の解体したり暁の捕まえた奴に尋問したり(頭にフィルターみたいのがあって失敗ら しい)してる
*Shizune is examining the dead Pain body while others attempt to interrogate the other members of Akatsuki/Rain Village who were captured (they have a filter or something in their brains so the interrogation techniques don’t really work)

木の葉外(?)
Outside of Konoha (?)

忍者の死体が一体
*We see the body of a dead shinobi

次のコマにはもっと忍者の死体
*Followed in the next panel by a lot more dead shinobi

ペイン木ノ葉に到着
*Pain has finally made it to Konoha


----------



## vered (Sep 26, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## vered (Sep 26, 2008)

*the translation from MH:*



> A quick trans for those who can't wait...
> 
> PAge1
> Frame 1:
> ...


----------



## Kadaobi (Sep 26, 2008)

Naruto chapter 418 is out! (Chinese only)



Enjoy it~ ^ ^


----------



## Yasha (Sep 26, 2008)

I combined some of the translations posted above and my own (based on the chinese scans here). My part may not be accurate. Take it with a grain of salt.


*418: Sennin-Naruto

Cover*

Sidetext: I'm getting stronger one step at a time... is Ero-Sennin watching...?

*p1*

Text: Staying motionless is accomplished!

Fukasaku: Not bad.

*p2*

Fukasaku: He'd really done it... being able to reach this point without using the toad oil.

*p4*

Fukasaku: The face marking, which is the proof of Sennin-mode, has appeared, meaning he'd succeeded! He's not transformed into a toad one bit! Does that mean Naruto-chan is an even better Sennin that Jiraiya-chan?

Fukasaku: Looks like he's able to have more Senjutsu chakra than the time he was using the oil.

Fukasaku: How does it feel?

Naruto: Yeah… I guess it feels like I'm 'one with Nature'.

Naruto: Whoa!

*p5*

Naruto: Waaaaaaaaaa

Naruto: Ouch…

Naruto: ...wait… it actually doesn't hurt so much…

*p6*

Fukasaku: That's Sennin-mode. Your body gets activated in a certain sense.

Naruto: Wow… Sennin-mode!

Fukasaku: Now that you're able to use the Sennin-mode, let's begin the final stage.

Naruto: What?! A final stage… you mean there's more?

Fukasaku:  (sparring) by Sennins using Senjutsu chakra. I will be teaching you the fighting style of the Kawazu (Toad) Kumite!!

*p8*

Nin 1: Jay!?

Nin 2: We're late...

*p9*

Naruto: It seems like I've finally succeeded!

Naruto: ...but...it's still far from perfect...I need to practice more with Sennin-mode...

Naruto: ...and I can't let other people see it yet.

*p10*

Sign: Secret Code Department

Shikamaru: The code "there is no real one"...

Shikamaru: Does it mean the 6 men called Pain were a genjutsu? Maybe it was created by the Akatsuki girl present at that time...

Shikamaru: She must have attacked Jiraiya-sama from the shadow.

Sakura: No...that doesn't make sense. According to Fukasaku, the toad leader, Jiraiya-sama was indeed stabbed to death by the 6 men with weapons.

Sakura: Um...3 of them were defeated but they later came back to life. It's so unbelievable, just like a genjutsu...

*p11*

Shikamaru: Regarding Akatsuki, we can't use common sense. There was even one among them who was immortal.

Shiho: Anyway, before getting any further information, we will try our best speculating.

Sign: Konoha Hidden Department of Information

Yamanaka Inoichi(?): Such a powerful genjutsu defence...no wonder the Veritaserum* (well, not literally, but something with a similar effect anyway) doesn't work.

Inoichi: No good...someone's put a protection inside his mind. Getting past this will be hard...

Ibiki: Probably some jutsu used by that guy called Pain. Be careful, he might've set up a genjutsu trap or something.

Inoichi: Yeah... I know.

*p16*

Text: The God has descended!!

Pein: From here on out... let the world feel the pain.

Facing a sudden attack, what is Konoha going to do?
Next: "Descent" to be continued...


*For those who haven't read Harry Potter, Veritaserum is a truth potion that can make you tell the truth.


----------



## Nuitari (Sep 26, 2008)

Link removed

Translated by some other guys. Not Sleepyfans.


----------



## Hiroshi (Sep 26, 2008)

*Locks and Unsticky*


----------

